

Game Mechanic Explorer – interactive game mechanics and algorithms playground - dannyow
http://gamemechanicexplorer.com/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=game+mechanic+explorer#!/story/for...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=game+mechanic+explorer#!/story/forever/0/game%20mechanic%20explorer)

